# Fastback and Couple???



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

What's the difference can anybody tell me?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

89-94 body styles:
one has an actual trunk and the other has a hatchback.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Anyone else think its time for a "begginers section" for the 240SX part of the forums?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I think its time for Jeong's sticky again.


----------

